# Front leaf springs



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

The leaf springs on my 2000 F250 are getting old and tired. I am going to replace them, but I'm not sure what with.
I think I'm going to stay with 2 leaf, rather than going to 3 leaf.
I'm wondering what spring code (V,W,X,etc) most of you have been running. 
I think X codes are going to be too stiff. Any input?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow;2118844 said:


> The leaf springs on my 2000 F250 are getting old and tired. I am going to replace them, but I'm not sure what with.
> I think I'm going to stay with 2 leaf, rather than going to 3 leaf.
> I'm wondering what spring code (V,W,X,etc) most of you have been running.
> I think X codes are going to be too stiff. Any input?


Gas or Diesel and what plow?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF;2118863 said:


> Gas or Diesel and what plow?


5.4 gas engine. Boss 8.2 V-plow.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

EWSplow;2118865 said:


> 5.4 gas engine. Boss 8.2 V-plow.


Steel plow, not poly


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I have factory X springs. Not stiff at all. It's a truck.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

You could probably be good without the "X" springs but as TJS said its a truck and will never ride like a GM......


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm really not all that concerned about the ride. It's an older work truck primarily used for plowing. If you have factory X codes, you must have a factory plow package?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

while you are at it, why not get a 3rd spring? - known as a "add-a-leaf" and I've also heard them referred to as leveling kits. it will ride a bit stiffer, but it's a leaf sprung truck, so it's gonna ride stiff no matter what.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

linckeil;2118884 said:


> while you are at it, why not get a 3rd spring? - known as a "add-a-leaf" and I've also heard them referred to as leveling kits. it will ride a bit stiffer, but it's a leaf sprung truck, so it's gonna ride stiff no matter what.


If I was going to just add a leaf, I'd probably go with 3. Since mine are tired, I'm going to replace them.
There's quite a bit of discussion on Ford diesel forums. The best info I see is stick with 2 leaf. Maybe I'm wrong, which is why I started this thread.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

go with the X code spring, you will not regret it. especially when you have the plow on.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

every leaf sprung ford pickup that I've ever plowed with has been given an add-a-leaf - regardless of the condition of the existing factory 2 leaf springs. it holds the plow much better and the work normally done by 2 leafs is now spread out over 3. it's not a requirement, but in my opinion, a very worthwhile modification at a very low cost. 

what are some of the reasons people are against a 3rd leaf? if it's an off road truck I would see how spring articulation may suffer, but for a plow/work truck as you describe, I've have not experienced any downsides - other than feeling the bumps a bit more....


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. 
My local spring shop quoted almost double of what I've found online. When They gave me the cost, I thought it was per pair, but I was sadly mistaken.
SD truck springs has good pricing, but when I add in the shipping, they are around $50 less each side.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

EWSplow;2118883 said:


> I'm really not all that concerned about the ride. It's an older work truck primarily used for plowing. If you have factory X codes, you must have a factory plow package?


Yes it is.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Factory 3 springs here. Doesn't ride to bad for a truck


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

EWSplow;2118915 said:


> Thanks for all the input.
> My local spring shop quoted almost double of what I've found online. When They gave me the cost, I thought it was per pair, but I was sadly mistaken.
> SD truck springs has good pricing, but when I add in the shipping, they are around $50 less each side.


ATS Springs out of Pennsylvania.
call junior, he will take good care of you.
http://www.atssprings.com/


----------



## rwilimo (Aug 26, 2005)

I have factory X codes in my 04 5.4l CC SB with a Western 8.5' straight blade, it holds the weight very well


----------

